# I have decided to sell my mare...what is she worth?



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I think that is a good price for her since you put that much money into her. She is quiet cute


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i love her butt. around here if she can go english i'd say 3.5-4k would be a good price


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I would love to see a video, but I'd agree with 3.5-4k


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

What does she do? That would help a lot on determining what I'd be willing to pay.

If she's just a trail horse who can side pass, back, the easy things, etc. then I'd pay max of $2,000. 

If she can do more, then the price would go up from there.

To put it in perspective, my friend just purchased a four year old AQHA who is show-ready (for showmanship, western pleasure, western riding, trail, etc) and paid $2,500.


----------



## Semperfiwife (Jul 17, 2009)

Sixxofdiamonds said:


> What does she do? That would help a lot on determining what I'd be willing to pay.
> 
> If she's just a trail horse who can side pass, back, the easy things, etc. then I'd pay max of $2,000.
> 
> ...


 Honestly, I don't know what all the trainer taught her. We never got past walking and circles because I wasn't ready. He said she would be great in open shows for western pleasure and I know he taught her some dressage stuff to get her collected and using her body. I will figure this stuff out so I can advertise her better. Thanks for the info and questions. Keep them coming. I want her advertisments to be really well put together so she sells faster.


----------



## Marrissa (Feb 4, 2007)

Awh she's got a little Appy rear lacing.  I think 2.5k-3k sounds pretty reasonable.


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

She is lovely. If I had a place for her, I'd want her. But, I'm only looking for a trail horse, and 3000 is way out of my price range anyway. I'm sorry it didn't work out for you two; I hope you find a great home for her.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Horse prices are all over the map, and the horse market is still way down, but around here horses like yours would be for sale for $2500-$3500 by folks not in a rush to sell.


----------



## strawboss (Apr 29, 2009)

she's real good looking and based on the fact that a timid rider can't ride her i'd say that she would bring around 1500 tops around here. a kid horse might go for more. of course if she is real well trained, you aught to be able to control her. do you just lack confidence or do you feel she is trying to run away all the time. haflingers are usually very good natured horses and she looks to carry a large dose of that. it's not for me to say, but if you sell her what will you do next? get another horse or give up riding. how about taking some riding lessons or having some one work with both of you in a round pen and help you gain the confidence that will allow you to cowgirl up.
if i said too much, please understand that i didn't mean to step on your toes.
by the way, i love marines.
hoo rah


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Her looks are a huge asset and I would certainly use one showing her long mane. The fact that, at 14h, she is technically a pony can also be an asset IF she is child safe. The fact that you, as a timid rider, are not comfortable with her tells me that she may be a handful for a young rider. 

Well trained ponies with her looks still bring pretty good money, more so then horses. If she can be shown by an intermediate rider, maybe even in 4H, and her temperment is not above a 3 -4, then she could be worth your asking price. The only problem may be the time of the year.

Good luck with her!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Considering she's pretty much a prospect, and not proven in showing or trails, then add the bottomed out horse market, you'd be hard pressed to get $3000. $1500 would be a good starting point.


----------



## Semperfiwife (Jul 17, 2009)

strawboss said:


> she's real good looking and based on the fact that a timid rider can't ride her i'd say that she would bring around 1500 tops around here. a kid horse might go for more. of course if she is real well trained, you aught to be able to control her. do you just lack confidence or do you feel she is trying to run away all the time. haflingers are usually very good natured horses and she looks to carry a large dose of that. it's not for me to say, but if you sell her what will you do next? get another horse or give up riding. how about taking some riding lessons or having some one work with both of you in a round pen and help you gain the confidence that will allow you to cowgirl up.
> if i said too much, please understand that i didn't mean to step on your toes.
> by the way, i love marines.
> hoo rah


 You did not say too much at all! I like people that shoot straight. Honestly, I was in a pretty bad accident on her about 6 months ago and I'm scared to death of her. The accident was my fault, but she stepped on me after I fell off and crushed my ankle. I was laid up for about 5 months and now I'm ridding again. I enjoy ridding my husband's mare, but I dread getting on this girl. 
She is sweet and calm and has the temperment of a haflinger, but I get scared and tense, so she gets scared and tense. It's just not a good combination. I've taken lessons and rode her alot, but it just gets worse instead of better. I love her on the ground. We click really well, but not in the saddle. 
And by the way :0) it's OORAH....If you put an H in front of that in a group of Marines they're likely to eat you alive.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

strawboss said:


> by the way, i love marines.
> hoo rah



HAHAHA, I thought you were talking to me when you said that. I was like... how do you know my husband is a Marine? ****. Then I realized the OP's name is SemperFiWife. I'm the smartest cookie.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Ask a little more than what you truly want to get out of her. People love to feel like they are getting a bargain, especially in today's flooded market, so leave yourself a little room to negotiate on the price.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Sixxofdiamonds said:


> HAHAHA, I thought you were talking to me when you said that. I was like... how do you know my husband is a Marine? ****. Then I realized the OP's name is SemperFiWife. I'm the smartest cookie.


Totally off-topic --- didn't realize there was another of us here - I knew Semper's husband was a Marine, but not your's - howdy! Based on your location I think you are likely the same place my husband is right now.


----------



## taylor12 (Dec 12, 2009)

she's beautful!!!!!!! i would pay atleast 3,000 4,000.How old is she??


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

strawboss said:


> she's real good looking and based on the fact that a timid rider can't ride her i'd say that she would bring around 1500 tops around here.


I think the problem is the OP can't ride her due to their history (she explains it well in member journals http://www.horseforum.com/member-journals/getting-back-after-bad-accident-34663/ ).

It sounds like with all the training in her, and her calm attitude she would make a good horse for a near beginner if they had a fresh relationship, with none of the fear the OP has.

OP - Since you are not in a hurry, I'd start out a little high (your 3000 mark, then drop her to 2500 if you get no bites). You can always go lower if need be, but it's harder to go higher if you start too low.

I'd make sure your husband kept riding her, so she stays in good shape.

Otherwise, have you considered leasing her for three or four years while you build up your confidence on that gelding and let her grow up a bit?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Personally? I would set up a chute, take vid and see what happens. If she is cute over fences than tack on a $3000 price and sell her as a project horse. I think she would be a head turner in the low hunter ring and is small enough for a child to eventually ride.
If that doesn't pan out, then ask the trainer that you had do the work on her how much he charges for sales rides and then get en english/western vid of her going as an open show prospect. Depending on how big open showing is in your area, then price from $1500-3000.
She is technically a "prospect" so you want to show her in as many disciplines as she shows talent for. You need to put money into a sale.


----------



## Semperfiwife (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow..I didn't know I'd get this much help. Thanks for all the advice. Now I'm going to try and answer and address all of you that have replied since my last post. 
Taylor12 she is 5 almost 6 years old
AlmostThere thanks for the help. yes, she is very calm and a great horse for someone that doesn't have our history. I agree with your comments completely. I don't think she's good for a timid beginner, but one that can assert themselves would be good on her I think.
Anebel I'd already thought of that and have a call into the trainer. We will be talking to him soon and I'm headed out to take pictures and video soon. 

Thanks again all of you for helping me so much. I'm still open to suggestions if anyone has any.


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

id say, from what im used to in my area (new england) anywhere between 2,500 and 3,500 would be reasonable.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

A buyer is going to want to see her under saddle. They are going to want to know and see all the things she can do but if you're not anything other than a walk(nothing wrong with that by the way, so don't get offended), you won't be able to present her properly and you won't be able to sell her for much of anything.
I suggest keeping her with that trainer to sell or putting her on a lease or even free lease, perhaps board here and offer to be ridden by someone who will not only put more miles on her until she sells, but actually be able to present her to any potential buyers. 

With the market that we have now, and you not being able to ride her and show much, I think you're going to have a lot of trouble selling her.


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

I would say 3000 is good. She's gorgeous so you should get a buyer.


----------



## Semperfiwife (Jul 17, 2009)

My2Geldings said:


> A buyer is going to want to see her under saddle. They are going to want to know and see all the things she can do but if you're not anything other than a walk(nothing wrong with that by the way, so don't get offended), you won't be able to present her properly and you won't be able to sell her for much of anything.
> I suggest keeping her with that trainer to sell or putting her on a lease or even free lease, perhaps board here and offer to be ridden by someone who will not only put more miles on her until she sells, but actually be able to present her to any potential buyers.
> 
> With the market that we have now, and you not being able to ride her and show much, I think you're going to have a lot of trouble selling her.


 I can't show her, but my husband can. He can get her to do everything she knows. 
Not offended at all. Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

themacpack said:


> Totally off-topic --- didn't realize there was another of us here - I knew Semper's husband was a Marine, but not your's - howdy! Based on your location I think you are likely the same place my husband is right now.



Another Marine Wife here


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would suggest getting either your husband or preferably, an experienced younger rider (mid-teen) to show off what she can do. A video of her being soft and responsive to cues will go a long way for getting a good price on her. Even if she hasn't accomplished anything, being rideable and knowing all the cues is a really good basis that many people look for in a prospect horse. Her looks really do add to her saleability, she is stunning and looks hearty. If you know a trainer or a barn that has some intermediate or advanced youth riders, you might take her there and have a few of them ride her. Agree with poster that said if you can advertise her as a youth horse (even for intermediate + rider) would be a big plus.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Semperfiwife said:


> I can't show her, but my husband can. He can get her to do everything she knows.
> Not offended at all. Thank you for your thoughts.


No problem at all. I'm thankful you didn't take my response the wrong way. I think it would be a much better idea to have your hubby ride if he's comfortable doing just because of the amount of money you spent into her already. It would be silly to not have someone who can show her off, represent her. 

Good luck with the sell 

you going to be looking for another horse?


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

ship her to aus


----------



## Semperfiwife (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, I went and saw the gelding today and there was definetly something wrong with him. I won't be getting him. He was lathargic and didn't want to be with the other horses before and after we rode him. This is not normal for him. 
I talked to the trainer and I think I'm going to try some more lessons and time on Gracie. It never hurts to keep trying!


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

themacpack said:


> Totally off-topic --- didn't realize there was another of us here - I knew Semper's husband was a Marine, but not your's - howdy! Based on your location I think you are likely the same place my husband is right now.


Yeah, it's not something that I advertise, haha! Most likely in the same place, considering there are two "large" Marine Corps bases and I'm definitely not at Pendleton!


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I really like her. If I had the money, I would pay at least 3000 for her. She looks really good in the picture. I hope you can post a video of her, that would be amazing! Good luck selling her, I don't think it will be too long before someone calls about her!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Keep in mind to be realistic. The cost of the training a horse has had does not determine it's worth - especially if you're saying you bought her for $500 a year ago. Why did you get her so cheap? What has ACTUALLY been done with her? Unless she's had a solid foundation put on her, enough so that she's ready to compete in a small show for that particular discipline, then the training she'd had put on her won't amount to a hill of beans.

Yes, you could sell her as a cute prospect, but given her conformation from that one photo, you're going to be hard pressed to find something willing to pay $3,000 for what is technically a "greenbroke" mare in the show world based on looks alone. She's definately got the pony factor, and it's nice she's so thick because an adult can train her for a child, but she doesn't have the type of conformation I'd expect any English rider to be looking for - she's extremely upright with a very high set neck and a somewhat weaker looking hind end. Unfortunately it makes her pretty, but I highly doubt it makes anyone want to invest $3,000 into her on a hope that she'll turn out great and they can flip her for $6,000+ later on.

She's a beautiful girl, but the fact that you only paid $500 for her with not a whole heck of a lot less training then she seems to have now tells me your market has already seen her and doesn't want her. 

Definately price her high in the beginning, but don't get worried when nobody bites - especially in today's economy, that's a steep steep price for a young non-discipline specific trained pony.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

She is cute but I have to agree with the post above me. 
A horse that is not suitable for a beginner or nervous rider and does not have tons of mileage is not worth much in today's market.

In the horse world what you paid for it plus what you spent on trainer rarely = what you can sell it for.


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

Her rump is a little small for my taste, but I like a cow-bred horse.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Do you have any videos or more pictures of her? That would help a lot in determining a good price for her.


----------



## coffeemama (Jul 10, 2009)

I think she's gorgeous and I can see her go hunters too and I picture a young, brave rider on her. Most young kids have no fear, they just take control and go! I think that an intermediate rider would be fine with her. FYI, I, too, am a timid rider. My new horse is being very forward in this weather and my trainer can sense my tension so we just take baby steps...we trot 10 paces, then down to the walk on the short ends, then on long ends we trot, then walk again. Baby steps. I, too, had a bad fall (well, two) so my trainer knows how my mind works and can see when I don't feel like doing more. My horse knows I am timid and senses it so he either does nothing or too much because he's fed up. So, my trainer will work on him and retrain and refocus him so that his head will be in the game when I ride him again. If you had a trainer like mine, you could work through it. Otherwise, make sure someone is riding her and keeping her tuned up or the person who comes to test ride her may not see her best side and make sure you list her for an intermediate rider or confident beginner rider so they don't get mislead. I looked at many horses listed beginner safe and they weren't, they were quite the opposite, rude, heavy on the reins and did whatever they wanted. One almost bucked me off over his head at the stop, pinned his ears, etc. Make sure you don't under-describe the requirements to ride her so someone else doesn't end up where you are with her down the road. Good luck! You should get around $2k for her


----------



## Semperfiwife (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks all of you for your help and opinions. I really do appreciate it. After talking to the trainer that trained her and talking to my husband about it we have decided to keep her at least for a little bit longer. 
I went and rode a gelding that I use to love to ride and I was just as scared on him, so now I know it's not the horse, it's just getting back on. I do trust my husband's mare and I can ride her, but I don't think selling Gracie will solve the issue. I just have to work through it. 

Thanks again all of you.


----------



## I love Arabs (Nov 19, 2009)

OMG i love her!!! Id buy her in a heartbeat if we werent filled nice mare Ilove her bum!!


----------



## coffeemama (Jul 10, 2009)

Semperfiwife said:


> Thanks all of you for your help and opinions. I really do appreciate it. After talking to the trainer that trained her and talking to my husband about it we have decided to keep her at least for a little bit longer.
> I went and rode a gelding that I use to love to ride and I was just as scared on him, so now I know it's not the horse, it's just getting back on. I do trust my husband's mare and I can ride her, but I don't think selling Gracie will solve the issue. I just have to work through it.
> 
> Thanks again all of you.


Yes, that's great....like I said...if you have an understanding trainer who is patient and will work with your issues and the horse and also spend time on the side retraining the horse (fine tuning) then do it! I am taking baby steps like I said before. Once I have had my fill with a good safe ride, even if it's only 20 mins, then she ends it there and picks up where we left off next lesson. She makes sure my experiences are pleasant ones and asks me to do a little more each time and backs off when she see's I am unusually nervous and has me relax, drop my shoulders, tells me to breathe when I am trotting and then after 10-15 paces asks me to walk for 20 paces then back to trot for 10-15 paces then back to walk. Yesterday, I trotted all the way around the arena then walked and it was good, went well and I had a smile on my face. That's where I left off and tomorrow I will ride again and hopefully do more. It's amazing how much I was set back after last fall...like starting all over again but because my trainer makes sure I stay within my mental limits, so far it's been great. It just means the rider and the horse need to be retrained. I didn't fall off my horse (fell off someone elses horse) but the whole motion of being on one after a fall and learning to anticipate the forward motion in transitions, etc, can be traumatizing. You will remaster what you already learned once more...don't worry. One step at a time..baby steps you will get there. Good luck!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

After reading your story on the other thread and this one I am glad to see you decided not your sell your beautiful Gracie - I'm a sucker for palominos :0).
I think if you can overcome your fears and work through this together you will find you will have many happy years together. Best of luck to you and keep us updated on how its going. My lil man goes for training on the 31st, I can't wait!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I really like your attitude. It can be hard to work thru something like this but I think you've already started to find your little nitch. I hope that you are able to find a solution, something that will work for both you and the horse. It's a really pretty mare so I hope that you will be able to work with the situation in a way that will allow you to keep her. 

Take it one step at a time, the baby steps are the ones that count.


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

Definately more than 3,000.

I would say around 4,000, becuase her conformation is amazing. She is also small, so with work she could be a childs horse. Upping her price,

All around, she is beautiful. Her breeds are both mellow and childrens horse types, and she is young, leaving room for training.

She looks like a very all-around horse, so her price could very easily be about 4,000.


----------



## Ariat164 (Nov 27, 2009)

i think your price is a little steep, both of the horses i have we only paid 2,500 for and my first horse is a trained hunt seat horse, and i won 3rd and 4th in 2 of my classes overall in intercounty and he also places realy well in class A shows and my other horse is a 3 yr old regional champion halter horse


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

The problems you're running into are the following;
She's not beginner friendly, she's not registered or a pure breed, her neck and shoulder are mediocre, and she's short. That limits your options entirely. Around here, you'd be lucky to get $1000. 

However, I don't know what the horse market is like in Colorado, so best of luck to you!


----------



## LisaG719 (Nov 30, 2009)

Semperfiwife said:


> Thanks all of you for your help and opinions. I really do appreciate it. After talking to the trainer that trained her and talking to my husband about it we have decided to keep her at least for a little bit longer.
> I went and rode a gelding that I use to love to ride and I was just as scared on him, so now I know it's not the horse, it's just getting back on. I do trust my husband's mare and I can ride her, but I don't think selling Gracie will solve the issue. I just have to work through it.
> 
> Thanks again all of you.


 
I think you are making the right decision. Best of luck to the two of you.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

_*The problems you're running into are the following;
She's not beginner friendly, she's not registered or a pure breed, her neck and shoulder are mediocre, and she's short. That limits your options entirely. Around here, you'd be lucky to get $1000. 

However, I don't know what the horse market is like in Colorado, so best of luck to you!*_ 


I agree with the above post. 
But on the other hand I've noticed palomino SELLS (Must be that gold infused hair?!) 
I would think listing her at $2,000 however would be considerably reasonable and you may find someone looking for a beautiful small horse just like her.


----------



## fourtwentyam (Dec 5, 2009)

Where I live she would be worth very, very little. Less than what you're offering. But good luck, hope you find a great buyer!


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

hmmmm... If i was going to buy her i would pay 1500 max. She may be beautiful but she hasnt done much under saddle. If all you have done is walk and done circles she wont be able to handle beginners and/or nervous riders. The most resonable price would be 1000. But dont get me wrong she is so beautiful but not eperienced. Best of luck. But i wouldn't sell her a dime over 1900. (if i offended you in anyway please private message me)


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Well if she's five and you sent her to the trainer, she probably got just the basic training. She's a beautiful horse, if I could, I would get her in a heartbeat.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i would literally STEAL this girl she beautiful!!! horse prices here are crap. i got a perfectly good horse for free. well 2 horses but the other one was abused and crazy. i paid 75$'s for my mustang who is a fantstic kids horse. so prices here arn't to good. i've never EVER spent 1000$'s on a horse my parents went and looked at a horse and she was 1000$'s but i don't believe anyone bought her and she was a pretty good reiner. i'm not so sure how horses sale where you are. but yeah.

we have a horse auction here that some AMAZING reining horses and barrel racers go through and they get sold for less than 1000$'s easily but i would definatly love to have your girl just way way WAY out of my price range lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I guess some of you guys skipped reading some of the posts. She has decided to keep the mare and work with a trainer to try to get over the issues she has been having.


----------



## ThunderJumper (Dec 11, 2009)

Are you going to sell her after you work with her issues??


----------



## Semperfiwife (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't plan on it. We're still working on it and I'm still really nervous on her, but I think things are getting better. I just wish the weather would cooperate!


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

That's great that you are trying to work things out. While you are working with the trainer, have them ride her while you are watching to see what she is capable of doing. Get the trainer's "fair" assessment on her skills and abilities. If things end up not working out for both of you, you will have more information to provide a potential buyer.


----------

